# Horse with very high head carriage



## littlen (30 January 2011)

Just would like some advice as I'm always worrying about that to do.

I have an Arab. He has an extremely high head carriage at all times and is an uncomfortable ride.

I normally ride in a snaffle with martingale. He still has a high head carriage. He is sometimes strong when excited and will throw his head up so I have no chance of stopping. He has also hit me in the face with his head.

I have spent hours and hours schooling. He will lean,evade and generally be an idiot, but wont give an outline until at least an hour into the session. Ive had him years and he is fit.
I have tried loads of different bits and have spent a fortune on saddlers, physio, martingales and bits only for him to still work nose first.
I really want to show this year and so am thinking of using a Pelham
With double reins permanently, so I can lower his head with the curb.
Will this actually work and will it ruin his mouth?
He does work nicely in a Pelham but I am worried it's too strong? 
How would i manage with 2 reins hacking, are roundings a no no?
How strong is the Pelham with 2 reins, will I just make his mouth worse?


----------



## Cuppatea (30 January 2011)

try a sheepskin noseband at home see if it makes a difference?


----------



## tasteofchristmaschaos (30 January 2011)

With regards for the roundings/ 2 reins business, if you only want one rein try a kimblewick. You will get extra control without 2 reins. Just, obviously, be aware that it can be a strong bit so you will need soft hands.


----------



## Kokopelli (30 January 2011)

cuppatea said:



			try a sheepskin noseband at home see if it makes a difference?
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this- it works wonders with my little man show jumping as he doesn't like martingales. 
Make sure you get one big enough though to make a difference to them.

ETA: once you get used to double reins they are easy, I used to xc and hack in them and never had a problem. Are you having riding lessons?


----------



## littlen (30 January 2011)

Thanks 

Don't think it's his noseband as he is the same when without a noseband!

I have heard a Pelham with 2 rejns is like a snaffle when the curb is loose is this right?


----------



## PonyFeet10 (30 January 2011)

littlen said:



			Thanks 

Don't think it's his noseband as he is the same when without a noseband!
		
Click to expand...

What they mean is you get a big fluffy nosband cover (will wrap around it) which stops the horse seeing infront of it when it's got it's nose stuck up in the air, therefore encouraging the horse to lower it's head


----------



## Enfys (31 January 2011)

Ah, arabians and their high head carriage.  My old girl carries her head high naturally but when she's ridden she automatically drops, I know for a fact she was trained with a head setter when she was shown. 

The pelham won't ruin his mouth unless you have hands like anvils, which I am sure you don't. Any bit is only as strong as the hands on the reins as they say. 

I don't actually care if I get jumped on, but as you have been down all the obvious physical/tack routes have you tried a market harborough on him?


----------



## Hippona (31 January 2011)

Is he uncomfortable around his poll?

My arab has a high head carriage ( show me one who doesnt, really) but he is more relaxed, takes a better contact and stretches out/lowers his neck better now I have one of those soft poll guards......just a thought.

Plus....he's much better now he has a saddle that doesnt shift up onto his shoulders...


----------



## ngrace (31 January 2011)

You could try lunging in a chambon, its good only for horses with high head carriage, if they drop their head it has no effect on them..strictly speaking you should not ride in one but many do, but make sure its an elastic one. I know its not for shows but if you school in it at home he might get in the habit..it all helps. I like the sheepskin noseband idea!


----------



## sally2008 (31 January 2011)

I would recommend that you check the balance of his feet.   It may be that he has no option at the moment but to resort to a high head carriage.  You might find these articles useful:

http://www.e-hoofcare.com/recognizing-hoof-distortions.html

http://www.equinefootprotection.co.uk/shoeing-with-regard-to-equine-welfare-article.html


----------



## Orangehorse (31 January 2011)

An arab has a naturally high head carriage.  Don't try to force it down with a chambon.  He is an Arab not a TB, bred to be able to look around and into the distance.  If you try to get his head down too much it will distress him.  There was an interesting article in a dressage magazine about schooling the high headed horses - the arab and iberian breeds and about the mistake that most "dressage" people make in trying to school them like warmbloods and TBs.  I can't give you the reference as I can't remember.

The best thing to do is find someone who has lots of experience with arabs or spanish breeds to help you with the schooling.


----------



## ngrace (31 January 2011)

Good point orangehorse, I have experience with TB types and didnt think about the breeding, a good point to remember for the future


----------



## Hippona (31 January 2011)

Good point that.....my previous horse was Tb/Arab....he naturally carried his head lower and part of it is what  you are used to seeing in front of you.....I'm actually getting used to it now.


----------



## Kallibear (1 February 2011)

I have a part bred arab with a naturally high head carraige - if you watch him in the field he does it naturally.

It's partly to do with their eyes: horses can't focus by changing the lens in their eye like humans: instead they have curved eyeballs which focus at slightly different points depending on the angle they look at: near focusing is done with the top part of their eye (hence putting their heads right down (and often to the side) to focus on something on the ground). Long distance focusing is done by tilting the head up and using the bottom part of thier eye : hence the high head carrage for staring at things in the distance.

I've often wondered about slight variaitions in the eyes and therefore head carraige: it's possible you horse can't see properly with his head lowered.


----------

